# Importing goats internationally requirements



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I had someone inquire about importing a doe from me to their country. I’ve tried looking up requirements but can’t find a good source. Does anyone have any experience with importing goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most places don't allow importation. Is the person sure they can import from the US?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Most places don't allow importation. Is the person sure they can import from the US?


Yes it would be to Australia


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Doesn't Australia only allow the importation of semen and embryos from animals that have been euthanized so they can test for scrapies? Or have things changed?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It might be easiest if the person wanting to import to Australia does the research. Australia should have a Department of Agriculture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Australia I think is stricter.
A vet from Australia might be able to direct you or the buyer in the right direction to see if they allow that and if so, what is takes to do it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm under the impression that unless you are certified scrapie free, you can't import to other countries. But I could be wrong.


----------



## KerryC (11 mo ago)

We import into Australia and Calistar is correct. They must be euthanised and tested for Scrapies. They must be over 5yo at the time of Euthanasia and only semen and embryos can be imported. It's a complicated expensive process for us in Australia. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Horrible they have to be euthanized.
No one will do that and kill a really good quality goat. That is defeating the purpose isn’t it?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

You'd be surprised. There are a few really incredible Nigerian bucks who have been exported, including the sire of last year's reserve national champion (and the grandsire of the spotlight sale kid who sold for $26,000.)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Not sure about exporting goat seen but know with horse semen it is allowed to certain places. But from being involved with exporting semen when I used to work large animal tech be sure that who ever is shipping it has the correct semen transportation container. Some will not arrive with viable semen.


----------



## KerryC (11 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Horrible they have to be euthanized.
> No one will do that and kill a really good quality goat. That is defeating the purpose isn’t it?


Yes, it is and we wish it were different but that's the only option at the moment. Sadly. We are working very hard to get this changed but it will take time. Without very generous breeders like we have had, who we very much appreciate, that are willing to help us the breed cannot develop here in Australia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you can fight this. 🙏


----------

